# Pee Rock or Regular Flat Stone



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

So, I started litter training my boys and they are going rather well. I really don't have to do anything, but will need to buy some baby snacks for them to reinforce that they are going a good thing. 

Anyway, I came across a video on Youtube and someone said, use a pee rocks to help them pee in the litter box. I found that to be very interesting. I would like to give it a try! Is there a pee rock brand I should buy or go out an by a regular flate stone for them to pee on?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

This made me chuckle. A pee rock IS a regular flat rock . They don't sell rocks specifically made to be used as pee rocks. People just call them pee rocks. Lol


----------



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

Oh.....!
I actually feel dumb...


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Don't feel dumb! Everybody talks about pee rocks so the misconception is understandable. I bought a chin chiller cooling stone when it was on sale and put that in their litter box, then I found a cantaloupe sized rock and put it in their playpen. I've heard that you can pick up single flat stones from your local department stores but I had no luck with that. I'm always on the hunt for good rocks to toss in my cage. It adds more things for them to jump on and offers more pee spots! =)


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I grabbed a smooth landscaping rock about the size of a fist. It's just big enough for a rat to stand, still leaving plenty of room for litter. It's very smooth and there are no cracks or crevices. This makes it really easy to scrub clean. I used half a brick in the litter box once and it began to smell terrible almost immediately and was impossible to try to clean.


----------



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

I actually have landscape rocks in my yard and actually found a nice flat one to use. What should i clean it with, bleach and water, or vinegar and water?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I scrubbed mine really good and then I boiled it. You could also put it in the oven. This might be excessive but I wanted to be extra thorough.

I wash mine regularly with a scrubby sponge and a mild, fragrance-free soap and rinse it really well. Sometimes I'll spray it with a water/vinegar mix as well.


----------



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'll just boil it on the safe side after a good scrubbing. I am actually getting nervous just looking about putting it in the oven. 

Ah ok. Thank you for the help!


----------

